# Cited for...What kind of citation can be given



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

A while ago I was cut off bad by a women. I slammed on my brakes and just barely hit her. Not doing any damage at all to either vehicle. An officer was right there at the time of the incident. He told me to leave and proceded to write her a citation. I am just wondering what kind of citation can be written for this. He said something about not speeding up fast enough when pulling out??? I guess there were 3 different things he was going to get her for. I am just curious because I see this happen all the time.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Could be failure to use care, failure to signal . Was she pulling out of a side street or parking lot or was she changing lanes?


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

She was pulling out from a side road.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

In NH: failure to yield, failure to signal, negligent driving...


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

Fl to grant right of way is my guess


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Women drivers....P: :mrgreen:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Women drivers....P: :mrgreen:


 oh man...I can see the responce thats coming!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> Women drivers....P: :mrgreen:


LOL I am not touching that one


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> Women drivers.... :mrgreen:


Hey more often than not its true...kinda funny. Today I had a person pulling out of a driveway on the opposite side of the road then made a wide turn in to my lane. I slowed down and moved over in my lane towards the white line not signaling because I was not turning. A young female and her friend came up behind me in a neon not even slowing down as I had. The must have thought I was turning. Anyways they almost cross the double yellow line and see the car infront of me in our lane. Yeah she left a nice patch of rubber on the road. DUMB ASS! No accident thank god.

This should start a good fight. B:


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I would go with fail to yield right of way, maybe fail to use care and caution.


----------

